# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  N97 tàu.

## tunght

mình mới đc thằng anh cho 1 con n97 mini nhưng lại là hàng tàu.mình nghe nói là trước đây chủ x trước của nó vẫn lướt web ầm ầm nhưng khi mình dùng lại ko vào mạng đc,mình đã thử lắp sim học sinh vào (tức là đã có gprs) mà vẫn ko vào đc web.ý mình muốn hỏi là đã có ai sử dụng cái máy loại này rồi, nếu vào đc web hoặc chơi đc game thì chỉ mình với.tks nhiều.

----------

